# Zero turn mulch kit. Is it worth it?



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

I finally decided to replace an aging John deere la115. I'm picking up my 2020 gravely zt hd 48 in a few weeks. My question is I'm thinking about a mulch kit for it. But....... is it really worth it for cutting Bermuda? Would mulched grass clippings cause washout lines in heavy rain? I've only ever side discharged and have never mulched, So I dont know what are realistic expectations for how well the grass will actually mulch. Thanks for any insight on this.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I just turned seventy. In the 1950s my sly father let me pick the power mower we were buying. The salesman sold us a pair of mulching plates. (It was a 5 hp Briggs with discharge vents on both sides) After the second mow I took them off myself. I was probably eight or nine years old. Ever since then I have definitely been a NOT MULCHER.

A few months ago I bought a Grasshopper 729 BT6. The guy that sold it to me had Grasshoppers mulch kit installed. He said, leave it on and try it, you'll like it. So far I have liked it although I bought the Grasshopper in late summer or early fall so it was not cutting spring growth. It is a 61 inch deck and the Grasshopper kit has internal baffles that you take out for discharge mowing and also lower lift blades. But it leaves a clean and beautiful cut and no windrows. It will be interesting to see how it does in the spring. 
I can't comment on Bermuda grass but I like the mulch kit pretty well.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I think it's personal preference. I mulched for many years but I started bagging 2 seasons ago for a cleaner appearance and to reduce grass being tracked into the house.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Why do you want to go to mulching vs. side discharge?
I find with side discharge, as long as you mow frequently enough, the cuttings are small and scattered very evenly.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

Ngilbe36 said:


> Why do you want to go to mulching vs. side discharge?
> I find with side discharge, as long as you mow frequently enough, the cuttings are small and scattered very evenly.


I can get bad washout lines in heavy rain, unless I blow the clippings off the grass. I'm upgrading from a lowes john deere la115 to a much stronger gravely hd 48. I've never munched before and was contemplating adding the mulch kit when I pickup my new mower. I just wasnt sure if it was worth the 160$ for it or if I should save the money and keep blowing the clippings to my wood line with the mower.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I have an Exmark 48" Turf Tracer. The mulch baffles & hi lift blades did a nice job so long as everything is dry. I removed the kit and never looked back. My dealer once told me a mulch kit kills the performance of the machine. I don't know that I completely agree with that but no mulch kit for me.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

SWB said:


> I have an Exmark 48" Turf Tracer. The mulch baffles & hi lift blades did a nice job so long as everything is dry. I removed the kit and never looked back. My dealer once told me a mulch kit kills the performance of the machine. I don't know that I completely agree with that but no mulch kit for me.


Thanks for your input. I'm leaning against the mulch kit based on a few threads on the forum.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I found one specific use case for the mulching kit. I use it together with a tow behind lawn sweeper to clean up tons of leaves. i can mulch and clean in one pass. adding the mulching greatly increases the volume of leaves that the sweeper's hopper can hold.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> Thanks for your input. I'm leaning against the mulch kit based on a few threads on the forum.


I would just get the mower without the kit and see what you think. You can always buy it later if you decide you arent satisfied with the side discharge on the new unit.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> I finally decided to replace an aging John deere la115. I'm picking up my 2020 gravely zt hd 48 in a few weeks. My question is I'm thinking about a mulch kit for it. But....... is it really worth it for cutting Bermuda? Would mulched grass clippings cause washout lines in heavy rain? I've only ever side discharged and have never mulched, So I dont know what are realistic expectations for how well the grass will actually mulch. Thanks for any insight on this.


Odoc is definitely worth it.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> Shizzlestix66 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally decided to replace an aging John deere la115. I'm picking up my 2020 gravely zt hd 48 in a few weeks. My question is I'm thinking about a mulch kit for it. But....... is it really worth it for cutting Bermuda? Would mulched grass clippings cause washout lines in heavy rain? I've only ever side discharged and have never mulched, So I dont know what are realistic expectations for how well the grass will actually mulch. Thanks for any insight on this.
> ...


Odoc?


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Shizzlestix66 said:
> ...


probably meant Operator-Controlled Discharge Chute (OCDC)


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

Ohhh. Got it.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Bean4Me said:


> Shizzlestix66 said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Thanks that's what I meant.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> Bean4Me said:
> 
> 
> > Shizzlestix66 said:
> ...


Would that be a better option. I dont know much about them. Looks like I could shut the shute on the narrow side of my lawn.


----------

